# BAKU - 2015 European Games



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Baku Stadium*


----------



## Dan Caumo (Jul 2, 2007)

I liked the idea, and I think the panamerican games, european games, african games, asian games, and (if there isn't they should create too) oceania games should be the pre-olympic tournaments, qualifying for the olympic games.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Proposed venues:

Wrestling and Judo - Sports and Exhibition Complex named after Heydar Aliyev (7100 seats):



















Handball and volleyball - Baku Crystal Hall (25000 seats):










Rugby 7 - Bakcell Arena (11000 seats):










Table tennis, fencing and taekwondo - Baku Expo Center:










Boxing - "Serhedchi" Sports Complex (3250 seats):










Badminton - Palace of Hand Games (1628 seats):










Archery - "Shafa" stadium (7000 seats):










Gymnastics - Gymnastics Arena (6000 seats) (U/C):



















Opening and closing ceremony is planned in Baku Olympic Stadium (65000 seats) (U/C):


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

is there official site?


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

No Aquatics? I get Cycling not being there (well at least the track element) because you need to build a velodrome. But as for aquatics, surely a temporary pool and diving tank could be installed in one of their rectangular stadiums. The views might not be good, but at least you can still host such events.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

TEBC said:


> is there official site?


Not yet



Lord David said:


> No Aquatics? I get Cycling not being there (well at least the track element) because you need to build a velodrome. But as for aquatics, surely a temporary pool and diving tank could be installed in one of their rectangular stadiums. The views might not be good, but at least you can still host such events.


Yesterday, it was told that, there will be Aquatics Center for water sports and temporary arena for water polo. So, it seems that aquatics is also included.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Lord David, as I understand it, the issue is not with venues but with particular IFs not wanting to change their calendars to accomodate these Games.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other...opean-games-athletes-and-swimmers-not-1479247


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

RobH said:


> Lord David, as I understand it, the issue is not with venues but with particular IFs not wanting to change their calendars to accomodate these Games.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/other...opean-games-athletes-and-swimmers-not-1479247


Swimming, diving and water polo are already included to the program of European Games 2015. There are still ongoing negotiations about atletics but it is unlikely to join.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cutting from the speech of Mekhriban Aliyeva on the first meeting of the Organizing Committee of the European Games 2015:*

"The inaugural European Games are scheduled for June-July 2015. They are expected to be joined by member-states of the European Olympic Committee. In accordance with the agreement reached with the European Olympic Committee, the upcoming competitions in Baku will be joined by about 5,000 athletes. Official delegations are expected to include a total of 1,000 people. About 2,000 representatives of foreign media will come to Baku to provide media coverage of the event. In accordance with a preliminary arrangement with the European Olympic Committee and European sports federations, the program of the first European Games should include at least 12 out of 28 Olympic sports and two non-Olympic sports. This is the general rule. European sports federations have already submitted letters of intent to conduct competitions in 17 Olympic sports. These are wrestling, handball, volleyball, gymnastics, beach volleyball, boxing, judo, taekwondo, badminton, fencing, shooting, archery, table tennis, swimming, diving, water polo and rugby-7. Considering the fact that European Games are to be conducted for the first time ever, negotiations with the European Olympic Committee on many issues are still continuing, therefore the figures voiced today may change. Talks are ongoing with the European Olympic Committee and European sports federations to determine the two non-Olympic sports to be included in the program of the competition.
Dear Mr. President, at the initial stage of preparations for the first European Games we have identified competition venues.

The competitions can be conducted in the Sport and Concert Complex named after Heydar Aliyev, the National Tofig Bahramov Stadium, the Baku Crystal Hall, the "Sarhadchi" Sports Complex, the Palace of Hand Games, the "8th km" Stadium, the Shooting Center and the Baku Expo Center.

The construction of the Olympic Stadium, the Aquatics Centre and the Gymnastics Complex is to be completed by 2015, so these new sports facilities will also be used during the Games. The official opening and closing ceremonies of the first European Games are to be held at the Olympic Stadium with 65,000 seats, which is under construction near Lake Boyukshor in Baku.

I would like to bring to your attention the preliminary proposals regarding the sports facilities where competitions in various sports will be held. The wrestling and judo competitions are to be conducted at the 7,100-seat Sport and Concert Complex named after Heydar Aliyev. The handball and volleyball competitions are to be held at the Baku Crystal Hall, which seats 25,000 spectators. The rugby-7 competition is to be held at the "8th km" stadium which can accommodate 11,000 spectators. The competitions in table tennis, fencing and taekwondo are to be held at the Baku Expo Center. Boxing events are to take place at the 3,250-seat "Sarhadchi" Sports Complex, badminton at the 1,628-seat Palace of Hand Games and archery at the 7,000-seat "Shafa" Stadium.

During the first European Games, the competitions in Olympic and rhythmic gymnastics are to be held at the Gymnastics Complex. Competitions in swimming and diving are to be held at the aquatic center currently under construction in Baku. A temporary arena is to be built near the center to host the water polo competition. If track and field events are to be held, we can use the 32,200-seat National Stadium named after Tofig Bahramov. A temporary arena for beach volleyball is to be built at the boulevard."

*Cutting from the closing speech of president Aliyev on the first meeting of the Organizing Committee of the European Games 2015:*

"the facilities currently under construction should be commissioned on time. First and foremost among them, of course, is the Olympic Stadium. Work has already begun there. The Gymnastics Center – work is also under way there, masonry has been completed. The aquatic center – its construction has already started and I am sure it will be finished on time, as this is also a very important facility. And not just for the Games – the construction of a modern water sports center is extremely important for Baku. This decision was made several years ago. The decision to conduct the European Games in Baku had not been made yet when we began this work, prepared a project and conducted an exchange of views on possible locations. Finally, the aquatic center will be built on an area of the city after the Flag Square which has been prepared as part of the development plan of Baku. I believe that this is the right place because a center designed for water sports should be built on the seafront. I am sure that this palace will have an interesting architectural design and functional features.

So the commissioning of sports facilities is crucial. I am aware that the Organizing Committee is holding discussions associated with the placement of athletes. There are several opinions. Of course, the Azerbaijani state can build an accommodation for athletes. But we need to see whether it is possible to use the existing and already constructed buildings."

_Source: http://en.president.az/articles/7175_


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baku Olympic Stadium - Under construction:*




























We still do not know which was chosen as the final exterior design of this arena. So we have two proposals:

*1. Proposal by TOCA*

This proposal is still shown on many adds and was presented during the meeting of the Organizing Committee










*2. Proposal by Heerim*

This one is a new proposal made by Heerim, construction managing company of the Baku Olympic Stadium project


----------



## tkfanit (Feb 4, 2013)

Great, I like it


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Preparatory works for the construction of Baku Aquatics Center (no renderings yet). The current structures will be demolished while the area surrounding the future center will be an expanded seaside promenade


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations to the City of Baku and to Azerbaijan! Good luck hosting and may the event prove successfull all around.

As to the collection of sports involved, I do think there's room for an event like this where many of these sports lack popularity outside of the Olympics. Better still, hopefully it will help the IOC reconsider the sports they are featuring and hone the Olympics to a simpler, purer event. I'd rather see more things like these games feature the breadth of sport, and then have the Olympics cater to a much narrower band. One man's opinion, of course.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

GunnerJacket said:


> Congratulations to the City of Baku and to Azerbaijan! Good luck hosting and may the event prove successfull all around.
> 
> As to the collection of sports involved, I do think there's room for an event like this where many of these sports lack popularity outside of the Olympics. Better still, hopefully it will help the IOC reconsider the sports they are featuring and hone the Olympics to a simpler, purer event. I'd rather see more things like these games feature the breadth of sport, and then have the Olympics cater to a much narrower band. One man's opinion, of course.


Thank you very much! :cheers: Btw there will be two non-olympic kinds of sports, namely karate and chess.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The Baku stadium (I avoid the name Olympic Stadium, cause it isn't an olympic stadium.......) will be finished in june 2015?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> The Baku stadium (I avoid the name Olympic Stadium, cause it isn't an olympic stadium.......) will be finished in june 2015?


Baku Olympic Stadium will be finished before June 2015


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Galandar said:


> Baku Olympic Stadium will be finished before June 2015


Why do they call it Olympic Stadium? Any "reasonable" reasons?
It should be "Baku National Stadium", if Azer will get the olympics one day (summer games or youth games) it can be renamed.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

For those interested you can watch the project of Baku Aquatics Center in the following video at 3:46


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

GEwinnen said:


> Why do they call it Olympic Stadium? Any "reasonable" reasons?
> It should be "Baku National Stadium", if Azer will get the olympics one day (summer games or youth games) it can be renamed.


Let us decide how to call that! And yes, ask your question first to Istanbul, Kyiv and some other cities, thank you!


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Kyiv after all hosted the olympic football tournament in 1980.....


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

very nice to see that aquatics, T&F and gymnastics will be part


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Official website:

http://www.baku2015.com/


----------



## copa olympic (Jul 9, 2012)

Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/baku2015

Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/baku2015official

Twitter:
https://twitter.com/BakuGames2015

700 Days to go..


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

Azeri kardeslerimize basarilar !  
Eminimki cok güzel bir organizasyon olacak !


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

finally an official site


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

*BAKU 2015 - VENUES *


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

There will be 3 temporary venues in Flag Square Cluster for Baku 2015:










*Water Polo Arena:*

The Water Polo Arena is located at the southern end of the Flag Square Cluster. This is a temporary outdoor venue with a capacity of 3,000 spectator seats. 










*Beach Volleyball Arena:*

Another outdoor venue that is located immediately adjacent to the Water Polo Arena. It is also a temporary outdoor venue, with a current capacity of 5-6,000 spectator places.










*Basketball Arena:*

The arena for basketball games will welcome the Basketball 3 on 3 competitions,to be conducted during 4 to 7 days.



















http://www.baku2015.com/venues.aspx


----------



## riseaz (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you know how is atmosphere in europe about this games? 
Is it important to athletes to win a medal in this games?
as I know in Asia there are serious competition but I don't know how european are preparing to join this small olympic?


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

I´ll keep an open mind but I was wondering if the games are sanctioned by IOC and sports federations? What is qualifying process for european games? Also another thing, I don´t hear about it from the athletes themselfs. People close to me are talking about different world championships in their respective fields and olympic games 2016 as their primary goals.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

dande said:


> I´ll keep an open mind but I was wondering if the games are sanctioned by IOC and sports federations? What is qualifying process for european games? Also another thing, I don´t hear about it from the athletes themselfs. People close to me are talking about different world championships in their respective fields and olympic games 2016 as their primary goals.


Well it's sanctioned by the European Olympic Committee, so it's legit. On what importance it holds for athletes, I guess we'll just have to wait and see. It might take more than one tournament for it to become truly important though.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

For the first edition there's not going to be more real excitiement compared to when each of these sports had their European Championships on their own. But if the first edition is successful, then it will surely become an exciting occasion in itself, beyond the pure sporting side of the competition.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Baku 2015 Venues:

78775452


----------



## riseaz (Feb 20, 2013)

The Azerbaijani Minister of Youth and Sports Azad Rahimov has announced that the official logo for the Baku 2015 First European Games would be first shown on November 23, 2013. The presentation would take place both in Rome and in Baku. It is known that the logo of Baku-2015 would also replace the current caption on the T-shirts of the players of Lens and Atlético football clubs, as per kind suggestion of Mr. Hafiz Mammadov, President of "Baku" FC.


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.baku2015.com/

Launch of the new logo for Baku 2015, the first European Games! The new logo brings together five core elements that have shaped Azerbaijan’s ancient and contemporary culture and aspirations, including Flame; Water; the mythical Simurgh bird; Carpet, and Pomegranate. We’re looking forward to celebrating sport in Europe and welcoming over 5,400 athletes from 49 nations across Europe. We’ll be hosting over 18 sports, including established Olympic sports like Swimming, Cycling and Gymnastic plus emerging sports like Beach Soccer and Basketball 3X3. World class sport and a warm welcome await you in Baku.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Baku 2015 - Venues & Infrastructure:










http://www.eurolympic.org/en/news/baku-newsletter.html


----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)

NEWSLETTER 1 (PDF) 
http://www.olympics.ie/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Baku-2015-Newsletter-1-small.pdf


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Athletics Officially Part of Baku 2015*

_02/10/14
Written by Mark Bisson_

Pat Hickey has confirmed that athletics will be part of the first European Games in Baku and revealed that three cities are bidding for the 2019 edition.

Baku 2015 organizers held a briefing for journalists last night before a reception laid on for 150 guests at the four-star Azimut Hotel adjacent to the Olympic Park.

The European Olympic Committees chief told reporters that athletics would be the 19th sport on the program of the Games. 

“We have accepted the third league of European Championships in the main stadium,” he said, adding that a street athletics event would be held.

This would be similar in format to the Manchester event, billed as the Great CityGames, which is now in its sixth year.

“That will be very attractive and exciting,” said the Irish IOC member.

The announcement by Hickey follows months of talks between the EOC and European Athletics Association to ensure athletics is part of Baku 2015. The EAA was previously reluctant to commit to anything because of contract commitments through 2015.

Hickey said Baku organizers were “full steam ahead with preparations,” praising the venues as “magnificent”.

Most Olympic cities have seven years to develop venues, he stressed. 

“We had to telescope it down to two.”

Azeri sports minister Azad Rahimov said that four venues were currently under construction, including a gymnastics arena being built for the world championships in June and a 68,000-seat football stadium.

Hickey said he was encouraged by the noises made at the IOC Session in Sochi over the past week where delegates had expressed support to use continental Games as Olympic qualifiers.

Spyros Capralos, the Hellenic Committee chief who heads the EOC’s Baku coordination commission, said some of the proposals to revamp the Olympic program discussed at the IOC Session were part of the Baku 2015 sports schedule. They include some mixed events and new disciplines not on the Olympic program.

He said shooting, triathlon, fencing, archery, and likely boxing were among the sports whose federations were planning to use the European Games as a qualifying event for the Olympics.

For the 2019 European Games, all sports are expected to be Olympic qualifiers.

Bidding for Next Edition

Hickey highlighted the interest from European and international federations in the Baku 2015 project, saying the initial ambition had been to start “small and experimental” but 12 sports had jumped to 19 and six or seven more had been turned down to keep the Games manageable.

The IOC Executive Board member said the EOC would launch the bidding process for the 2019 host city later this month.

He confirmed that three cities had expressed an interest and the bidding procedure would “not be an elaborate system like the IOC [for the Olympics].”

“The last thing we want to do is make it full of bureaucracy and red tape,” he added.

Hickey said the European Games was “all about flexibility” and the EOC was keen to tailor the sports program to host cities in the future.

“We don’t want to be a carbon copy of other Games,” he said.

Around the Rings asked Hickey if he saw the United World Championships, a proposal from SportAccord president Marius Vizer, as a threat to the European Games concept.

“We haven’t heard of the world games being mentioned for a long time,” he responded, adding that he respected what SportAccord was doing with its multisports events such as the Beach Games.

Rahimov indicated that Baku 2015 could be a strong platform to stage an Olympic bid in the future.

He said Baku’s “biggest problem” with previous bids was its lack of experience staging international multisports events. If Baku 2015 went well, “we can proudly say we have passed this” and be “more successful” with an Olympic bid.

http://www.aroundtherings.com/site/...ics-Officially-Part-of-Baku-2015/292/Articles


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku Olympic Stadium - Construction update:
































































Photos by users KAMRAN_ARC and scribbled_out


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

National Gymnastics Arena - Construction update:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Aquatics Palace - Construction update:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

03.03.2015


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Turkiiish (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Baku Shooting Center - Completed:























































http://en.president.az/articles/14490


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

Just amazing,looking forward the first European Games


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

We will look for the open hatch, dirty water or broken toilet?
..... oh ... I forgot ... this is not Russia!

Very pretty!


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

80 days to go!


----------



## interestinglyenough (Mar 24, 2015)

looks awesome


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Venues masterplan:










http://www.baku2015.com/venues/index.html


----------



## WFlnsider (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## SpeS94 (Mar 24, 2015)

Very good


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Construction of the Baku Aquatics Centre has been completed:














































http://president.az/articles/14882/images


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ woaw nice kay:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*BT Sport* has won the rights to this for any Brits wanting to catch it.
https://sport.bt.com/watch-now/programmes/bt-sport-to-broadcast-european-games-S11363977033628


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

European Games Flame starts journey in Baku


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Akai said:


> 80 days to go!


40 days to go!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Azerbaijan hosts Tour d'Azerbaidjan right before the EG 2015:

Stage 1 






Stage 2






Stage 3






Stage 4






Stage 5


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

the updates are so little on this thread


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

BMX Velopark - Completed:



































[/URL]










http://www.baku2015.com


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Mountain Bike*
Saturday 13 June





































http://www.baku2015.com/photos/phot...ike-39947.html?intcmp=nav_suggested#gallery-4


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Triathlon*
Saturday 13 June





































http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/triathlon-39979.html#gallery-50


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Canoe Sprint*
Sunday 14 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/canoe-sprint-june.html#gallery-14


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Triathlon*
Sunday 14 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/men-triathlon.html#gallery-4


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Karate*
Sunday 14 June










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 14: Irina Zaretska of Azerbaijan (blue) competes with Masa Martinovic of Croatia (red) in the Women's Karate Kumite +68kg gold medal match during day two of the Baku 2015 European Games at Crystal Hall on June 14, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images for BEGOC)










Aykhan Mamayev takes gold for Azerbaijan in the Men's Karate Kumite -84kg. Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images










http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/karate-41110.html#gallery-7


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Wrestling*
Sunday 14 June

BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 14: (L-R) Silver Medalist Viktor Nemes of Serbia, Gold Medalist Elvin Mursaliyev of Azerbaijan, Bronze Medalist Chingiz Labazanov of Russia and Bronze Medalist Dmytro Pyshkov pose with the medals won in the Men's Wrestling 75kg Greco Roman finals during day two of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 14, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)



















BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 14: Riza Kayaalp of Turkey celebrates victory over Sabahi Shariati of Azerbaijan in the Men's Wrestling 130kg Greco Roman final during day two of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 14, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/wrestling-41143.html#gallery-1


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Artistic Gymnastics*
Monday 15 June










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: (L-R) Silver medalists Igor Radivilov, Oleg Verniaiev and Mykyta Yermak, gold medalists Nikita Ignatyev, Nikolai Kuksenkov and David Belyavskiy of Russia and bronze medalists Oleg Stepko, Eldar Safarov and Petro Pakhnyuk of Azerbaijan during the medal ceremony for the Men's Team Final on day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)

*Wrestling*
Monday 15 June










Wrestlers Mariya Stadnyk (blue) of Azerbaijan and Iwona Matkowska of Poland. Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images

http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/artistic-gymnastics-42495.html#gallery-1


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Shooting*
Tuesday 16 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/shooting-42832.html#gallery-9


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Best photos of the day*
Monday 15 June










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: (L-R) Silver medalist Elitsa Yankova of Bulgaria, gold medalist Mariya Stadnyk of Azerbaijan, bronze medalist Iwona Matkowska of Poland and bronze medalist Valentina Islamova Brik of Russia pose with their medals won in the Women's Freestyle 48kg Wrestling Final during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Alina Stadnik Makhynia of Ukraine and Ilana Krtysh of Israel compete in the Women's Freestyle 69kg Wrestling Final during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: (L-R) Silver medalist Ilana Kratysh of Israel, gold medalist Alina Stadnik Makhynia of Ukraine, bronze medalist Aline Focken of Germany and bronze medalist Natalia Vorobeva of Russia pose with their medals won in the Women's Freestyle 69kg Wrestling Final during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Fans of team GB cheer during the Womens' Water Polo Group A match between Great Britain and Israel on day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Water Polo Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Domitilla Picozzi of Italy passes the ball during the Womens' Water Polo Group B match between Italy and Russia on day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Water Polo Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Anja Brandt (C) of Germany leads the celebrations after winning a point during the Women's Volleyball Preliminary Pool B match between Germany and Serbia during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Crystal Hall on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Joao Geraldo, Tiago Apolonia, Marcos Freitas and coach of Portugal celebrate winning the gold medal in the Mens Table Tennis Team Final during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Baku Sports Hall on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Francois Nel/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Italy perform in the Synchronised Swimming Teams Free Routine Final during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Baku Aquatics Centre on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: The Ukrainian team pose with their bronze medals won in the Synchronised Swimming Teams final during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Baku Aquatics Centre on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Jamie Squire/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Azerbaijani fans show their support during the Artistic Gymnastics Team and All Around qualification on day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Tom Pennington/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Gold medalist Nikita Ignatyev of Russia celebrates after the medal ceremony for the Men's Team Final on day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Tom Pennington/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Lisa Top (L), Celine van Gerner (2R) Lieke Wevers and (R) of the Netherlands celebrate third place during the Women's Team Final and Individual Qualification on day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Inna Osipenko-Rodomska of Azerbaijan wins the Semi Final 2 Kayak Single (K2) 200m Women during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Mingachevir on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 15: Crowds watch on at Canoe Sprint during day three of the Baku 2015 European Games at Mingachevir on June 15, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)

http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/best-photos-the-day-42815.html#gallery-19


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Watch synchronized swimming LIVE here:










Photo by Azer Garib


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

maybe you also can share medal standing in here mod m))


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

renshapratama said:


> maybe you also can share medal standing in here mod m))


For the time being, here is the TOP 3:

1. Russia 10-4-5

2. Azerbaijan 8-3-7

3. Hungary 6-1-5

You can check the results here


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Baku buzzing as European Games tickets sell out*

_Locals and visitors join in the celebrations as Baku 2015 attracts capacity crowds_

The first European Games had been billed as 'a spectacular celebration of sport', and so far, Baku 2015 has not disappointed. Following Friday's unforgettable Opening Ceremony, Europe's athletes have taken the spotlight, and the demand has been such from locals and visitors to see them in action that 168 sport sessions of a total of 281 across the 20 Baku 2015 sports are now sold out.

The Opening Ceremony appears to have increased the already high level of interest in seeing the Games, with 23,000 tickets sold for sporting sessions in recent days. The Closing Ceremony is also sold out, with 48,000 tickets sold.
Spectator occupancy across 21 sessions on Sunday was 82.5%, including six sessions that were attended by capacity crowds, with Karate, Wrestling and Artistic Gymnastics particularly popular.

On Monday, a public holiday in Azerbaijan, 30,000 spectators attended Baku 2015 sporting competitions and more than 13,000 tickets were sold.

Some tickets are still available, though, on baku2015.com and on ticket outlets across the city, as well as on the ticket offices on the venues. 














































http://www.baku2015.com/news/article/there-buzz-baku-european-games-tickets-sell-out.html#gallery-1

For more news regarding the European Games visit here


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/baku2015?fref=ts


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The venues look lovely. I particularly enjoyed watching canoe, I guess it helps when you mustn't necessarily organize this event right near the host city. 

Also, congratz to Azerbaidjan for the medal count, very impressive!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

alexandru.mircea said:


> The venues look lovely. I particularly enjoyed watching canoe, I guess it helps when you mustn't necessarily organize this event right near the host city.
> 
> Also, congratz to Azerbaidjan for the medal count, very impressive!


Thank you very much! :cheers1: 

We are very happy to see the good results from Azerbaijan. Of course, it will be difficult to remain in TOP 5 as there are many sports coming up where we are not that strong, however, the current result is already very promising 

Azerbaijan use to improve every time in SOG both in a number of athletes represented and medals won. I am sure the results at the EG 2015 will help us to send a more impressive team to Rio :cheers2:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Archery*
Tuesday 16 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/archery-42824.html#gallery-6


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Wrestling*
Tuesday 16 June



















BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: (L-R) Silver medalist Roksana Zasina of Poland, gold medalist Anzhela Dorogan of Azerbaijan and bronze medalists Nadzeya Shushko of Belarus and Merve Kenger of Turkey pose during the medal ceremony for the Women's Wrestling 53kg Freestyle during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Anzhela Dorogan (red) of Azerbaijan and Roksana Zasina (blue) of Poland compete in the Women's Wrestling 53kg Freestyle final during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images for BEGOC)










http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/wrestling-42845.html#gallery-13


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Best photos of the day*
Tuesday 16 June










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Adela Hanzlickova of the Czech Republic (red) and Henna Johansson of Sweden (blue) compete in the Women's Freestyle Wrestling 63kg quarter finals during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images for BEGOC)










Russia's Arsenii Egorov motivating his teammates at the Water Polo Arena. Matthias Hangst/Getty Images 










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Tom Strobach (14), Michael Andrei (18) and Jochen Schops (10) of Germany celebrate during the Men's Volleyball Group B match between Germany and Slovakia at Crystal Hall on day four of the Baku 2015 European Games on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Arman Irgaliev of Russia (blue) and Georgios Simitsis of Greece (red) compete in the Men's Taekwondo -58kg premlinary round during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Crystal Hall on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Tom Pennington/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Yelyzaveta Yakhno of Ukraine competes in the Synchronised Swimming Solo Final during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Baku Aquatics Centre on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Italy compete in the Synchronised Swimming Teams Free Routine final during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Baku Aquatics Centre on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Francois Nel/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Sergey Richter of Israel celebrates winning the bronze in the Men's 10m Air Rifle during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Baku Shooting Centre on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Elena Tkach of Russia competes in the Women's Trap Shooting during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Baku Shooting Centre on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Benedek Ruzicic and Milica Starovic of Serbia lead the field to win in the Kayak Double (K2) 500m Women during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Mingachevir on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Aleksandr Sergeev, Vasily Pogreban, Anton Ryakhov and Vladislav Blintcov of Russia win Silver in the Kayak Four (K4) 1000m Men during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Mingachevir on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 16: Christian Weiss of Germany competes in the Men's Individual Ranking Round during day four of the Baku 2015 European Games at Tofiq Bahramov Stadium on June 16, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Harry Engels/Getty Images for BEGOC)

http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/best-photos-the-day-42847.html#gallery-13


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Taekwondo*
Wednesday 17 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/taekwondo-44482.html#gallery-11


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Wrestling*
Wednesday 17 June










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: (L-R) Silver medalist Elizbar Odikadze of Georgia, bronze medalist Abdulsalam Gadisov of Russia, gold medalist Khetag Gazyumov of Azerbaijan and bronze medalist Valerii Andriitsev of Ukraine pose on the podium during the medal ceremony for the Men's Freestyle Wrestling 97kg on day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)



















BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Sezar Akgul of Turkey celebrates victory in the Men's Wrestling 57kg Freestyle bronze final against Yashar Aliyev of Azerbaijan during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Togrul Asgarov of Azerbaijan (blue) celebrates victory overFrank Chamizo Marquez of Italy in the Men's Freestyle 65kg Final during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)



















http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/wrestling-44880.html#gallery-13


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Volleyball*
Wednesday 17 June










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: The Azerbaijan team celebrate after winning the Women's Volleyball Group A match between Italy during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Tom Pennington/Getty Images for BEGOC)





































http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/volleyball-44586.html#gallery-16


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Beach Volleyball*
Wednesday 17 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/beach-volleyball-44348.html#gallery-7


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

First Gold Medal for







Netherlands


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wrestling is very bad for the ears.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Best photos of the day*
Wednesday 17 June










Jade Jones of Great Britain celebrates winning gold against Ana Zaninovic of Croatia. Harry Engels/Getty Images










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Team Russian Federation compete in the Gymnastics Rhythmic Group All-Round Final during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Aykhan Taghizade of Azerbaijan celebrates winning gold against Karol Robak of Poland during the Men's Taekwondo -68kg gold final on day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Harry Engels/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Team Israel win Silver, Team Russian Federation win Gold and Team Belarus win Bronze in the Gymnastics Rhythmic Group All-Round Final during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Gold medalist Togrul Asgarov of Azerbaijan stands on the podium during the medal ceremony for the Men's Freestyle 65kg Final on day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Amy Oliver of Great Britain competes in the Women's Archery Team and Individual ranking round during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Tofiq Bahramov Stadium on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Robert Kufa and Jan Dumek of the Czech Republic (white) in action agaisnt Iaroslav Rudykh and Neilton Santos of Azerbaijan (blue) during the Beach Volleyball Group H match between Azerbaijan and the Czech Republic during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Beach Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: (L-R) Silver medalists Khatuna Narimandize and Lasha Pkhakadze of Georgia, gold medalists Natalia Valeeva and Mauro Nespoli of Italy and bronze medalists Lidiia Sichenikova and Heorhiy Ivanytskyy of Ukraine pose during the medal ceremony for the Mixed Team Archery competition during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Tofiq Bahramov Stadium on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: The Azerbaijan team celebrate after winning the Women's Volleyball Group A match between Italy during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Tom Pennington/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: A general view of the range in the Women's 10m Air Pistol during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Baku Shooting Centre on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Jamie Squire/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 17: Jennifer Bailey, Cicely Irwin and Josephine Sandovich of Great Britain compete in the Gymnastics Acrobatic Women's Group Dynamic Qualification during day five of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 17, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)

http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/best-photos-the-day-44635.html#gallery-25


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Cycling Road*
Thursday 18 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/cycling-road-45152.html#gallery-4


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Team GB's Baku 2015 gold medallists*
Thursday 18 June 2015




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/team-baku-2015-gold-medallists.html#gallery-13


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Best photos of the day*
Thursday 18 June










Alena Amialiusik of Belarus competes in the women's individual time trial at Bilgah Beach. Jamie Squire/Getty Images










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 18: Johann Eduardo Orozco Ojeda of Spain (blue) reacts as Daniel Niculescu of Romania is awarded victory after the Men's Light Welter 64kg bout on day six of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 18, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Tom Pennington/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 18: (L-R) Silver medalist Magomedmurad Gadzhiev of Poland, gold medalist Magomedrasul Gazimagomedov of Russia and bronze medalists Ruslan Dibirgadzhiyev of Azerbaijan and Yakup Gor of Turkey stand on the podium during the medal ceremony for the Men's Wrestling 70kg freestyle on day six of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Heydar Aliyev Arena on June 18, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Harry Engels/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 18: (L-) Silver medalist Oleg Stepko of Azerbaijan, gold medalist Oleg Verniaiev of Ukraine and Bronze medalist Nikita Ignatyev of Russia pose with the medals won in the Artistic Gymnastics Men's Individual All Round Final during day six of the Baku 2015 European Games at National Gymnastics Arena on June 18, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Dan Mullan/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 18: (L-R) Bronze medalist Lieke Wevers of Netherlands, gold medalist Aliya Mustafina of Russia and Silver medalist Giulia Steingruber of Switzerland pose with the medals won in the Women's Individual All-Around final on day six of the Baku 2015 European Games at National Gymnastics Arena on June 18, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images for BEGOC)










Francois Nel/Getty Images

http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/best-photos-the-day-45590.html#gallery-18


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Cycling Road on the streets of Baku - LIVE here


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

by Mountain Bike Internet Magazine www.solobike.it


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Luis Leon Sanchez Gil, gold in the Men's Road Race Cycling (Baku 2015)


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Best photos of the day*
Friday 19 June










Men's +80kg Taekwondo silver medallist Vladislav Larin, gold medallist Radik Isaev and bronze medallists Vedran Golec and Daniel Ros Gomez. Matthias Hangst/Getty Images










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: The Azerbaijan team celebrate their victory during the Women's volleyball Preliminary match between Azerbaijan and Belgium on day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at Crystal Hall on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Harry Engels/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Sebastien Martiny and Allan Morante of France compete in the Men's Gymnastics Synchronised Trampoline Qualification during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Michael Steele/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Great Britain compete during the Aerobic Gymnastics Groups qualification during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the National Gymnastics Arena on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by David Ramos/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: An athlete collects her arrows during a practice session prior to the start of Archery Women's Individual 1/32 Elemination during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Tofiq Bahramov Stadium on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Riccardo D'Andrea of Italy celebrates after defeating Samuel Kistohurry of France in the Men's Bantam Weight (56kg) Round of 16 Bout during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Harry Engels/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Leonardo Basile of Italy competes in the Men's Taekwondo +80kg Quarter Final against Ivan Konrad Trajkovic of Slovakiaduring day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Olqa Senyuk of Azerbaijan competes against Simona Bancila of Romania in the Archery Women's Individual 1/32 Elimination during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Tofiq Bahramov Stadium on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Robert Prezioso/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Radik Isaev of Azerbaijan celebrates winning gold against Vladislav Larin of Russia after the Men's +80kg Taekwondo gold medal final during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Crystal Hall on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Matthias Hangst/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: (L-R) Silver medalists James Heatly and Ross Haslam of Great Britain, gold medalists Ilia Molchanov and Nikita Nikolaev of Russia and bronze medalists Firthjof Siedel and Nico Herzog of Germany pose on the medal podium for the Men's Diving 3m Synchronised Final during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Baku Aquatics Centre on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images for BEGOC)










BAKU, AZERBAIJAN - JUNE 19: Lotte Johansson of Sweden lines up her shot in the Women's 50m Rifle 3 Positions Qualification during day seven of the Baku 2015 European Games at the Baku Shooting Centre on June 19, 2015 in Baku, Azerbaijan. (Photo by Francois Nel/Getty Images for BEGOC)

http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/best-photos-the-day-46928.html#gallery-36


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Road Cycling*
Saturday 20 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/cycling-road-47525.html#gallery-13


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Water Polo*
Saturday 20 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/water-polo-47510.html#gallery-1


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Artistic Gymnastics*
Saturday 20 June




























http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/artistic-gymnastics-47532.html#gallery-10


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

the coolest pic so far


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

*Photos of the day*
Sunday 21 June
































































http://www.baku2015.com/photos/photo-gallery/best-photos-the-day-49238.html


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Heavy trampoline fall and incredible stepping in by a volunteer


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Well organized event. Intercontinental Olympics level games. Great Job Azerbaijan!!!

Peace and Prosperity to all Europe.


----------

